# New hypo treatment...



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2017)

...Tropical Jelly babies!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 28, 2017)

Ohhhh, where did you buy them??? Please share


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 28, 2017)

seriously?! X


----------



## Kaylz (Jul 28, 2017)

I just googled it @Lucy Honeychurch and morrisons and sainsburys have them! x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2017)

I bought mine at the Coop this morning - only £1


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 28, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I just googled it @Lucy Honeychurch and morrisons and sainsburys have them! x




Thanks Kaylz, I'll have a look in Sainsuburys xx


----------



## Radders (Jul 28, 2017)

Wish they'd make them veggie! Mind you I think I would find it difficult to limit myself to the required dose if they did.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Ohhhh, where did you buy them??? Please share


Sharing your Jelly Babies ??????


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 28, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Sharing your Jelly Babies ??????




No bloody way! Even the kids know not to touch them


----------



## khskel (Jul 28, 2017)

Couldn't risk those in the house. I'd definitely overdose on them.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 28, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> No bloody way! Even the kids know not to touch them


Go for it Lucy   Those "Peskiey Kids"


----------



## CharleyWheeler (Aug 1, 2017)

I had a bag in my car recently for hypos, but with the hot weather they all melted into one massive lump of jelly baby xD


----------



## Ljc (Aug 1, 2017)

khskel said:


> Couldn't risk those in the house. I'd definitely overdose on them.


I'm with @khskel on this.


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2017)

Well, I've now road tested these, having raided the local co-op. I have to say, the yellow ones, which are banana flavour, plumb new depths. I'd rather have an original green ( or stay hypo) and that's saying something!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2017)

Robin said:


> Well, I've now road tested these, having raided the local co-op. I have to say, the yellow ones, which are banana flavour, plumb new depths. I'd rather have an original green ( or stay hypo) and that's saying something!


Ooh! I haven't actually tried mine yet, my jars were all pretty much full when I bought them but I always take advantage of a bargain - they'll all get used eventually what with all the gardening etc. 

Banana? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Surely not worse than original green though? Really?


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! I haven't actually tried mine yet, my jars were all pretty much full when I bought them but I always take advantage of a bargain - they'll all get used eventually what with all the gardening etc.
> 
> Banana?
> 
> ...


I like proper bananas, but artificial banana flavour always reminds me of the bright yellow amoxicillin liquid the kids had when they were little.


----------



## pav (Aug 9, 2017)

Might have to try them when I pop into a supermarket that sells them, still prefer my wine gums or fruit pastels  over normal jelly babies.


----------



## Ljc (Aug 9, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! I haven't actually tried mine yet, my jars were all pretty much full when I bought them but I always take advantage of a bargain - they'll all get used eventually what with all the gardening etc.
> 
> Banana?
> 
> ...


I love your dancing nana so much I've nicked it


----------



## Deleted member 18634 (Aug 10, 2017)

These are so good! like normal jelly babies but with an extra flavour boost! Got mine in Co-op for a £1


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2017)

Emma Diabetes UK said:


> These are so good! like normal jelly babies but with an extra flavour boost! Got mine in Co-op for a £1


I'm in a dilemma now. As a Yorkshireman, I really ought to eat up all the green jelly babies left in my jar and get full value for money, but as a weak human being I'm sorely tempted to try the new flavours (should the opportunity present itself, of course - might have to go out and dig the garden for a while! )


----------



## Deleted member 18634 (Aug 10, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I'm in a dilemma now. As a Yorkshireman, I really ought to eat up all the green jelly babies left in my jar and get full value for money, but as a weak human being I'm sorely tempted to try the new flavours (should the opportunity present itself, of course - might have to go out and dig the garden for a while! )



Green jelly babies are the worst! I always palm them off to my other half and act as though I'm being nice by sharing my sacred and well guarded hypo treatment


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2017)

Emma Diabetes UK said:


> Green jelly babies are the worst! I always palm them off to my other half and act as though I'm being nice by sharing my sacred and well guarded hypo treatment


You may not have read my poem about the awful green ones...  


*Ghastly Green Jelly Babies*




My favourite treatment for when my blood sugar levels drop low is two or three jelly babies – they’re tasty, quick to act and a welcome compensation for the hypo sweats and shakes. However, there comes a time in the life of every box of Jelly Babies when you realise that, with racing heart and blurring sight, you’ve eaten every colour except the green ones! From that point on it is a battle between your rational mind knowing that they still contain the same amount of precious sugar as all the other colours, and will do just as good a job, and that nagging voice in your subconscious telling you that they are evil transdimensional denizens of some dark nether-universe, here to wreak anguish and madness on all who bring them to their lips…

It cannot be so far away,
When dawns that dreadful, fateful day
As, reaching to treat my hypo shocks,
I find just green ones in the box!

Oh, tell me Mr Basset please
Why waste your time producing these?
Tart on tongue, and jealous hue,
An aberration! Shame on you!

For lusty red, beguiling black
I could consume those by the sack!
Bright orange, sunny yellow too –
I’d even accept a baleful blue!

But green brings foaming at the mouth,
One eye looks North, the other South,
Gripped by a kind of emerald rabies,
The Dark Lord of the Jelly Babies!


----------



## Robin (Aug 10, 2017)

Had a pleasant surprise, the green ones in the tropical packs are pineapple flavour! Great improvement. You could always mix the packs together, @Northerner, and play Russian roulette with the green ones when you next have a gardening hypo.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> Had a pleasant surprise, the green ones in the tropical packs are pineapple flavour! Great improvement. You could always mix the packs together, @Northerner, and play Russian roulette with the green ones when you next have a gardening hypo.


That would be a bit like Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Jelly Beans from Harry Potter!


----------



## Kaylz (Aug 10, 2017)

Northerner said:


> That would be a bit like Bertie Bott's Every Flavour Jelly Beans from Harry Potter!


Those things were disgusting! x


----------



## Bloden (Aug 12, 2017)

Robin said:


> Had a pleasant surprise, the green ones in the tropical packs are pineapple flavour! Great improvement. You could always mix the packs together, @Northerner, and play Russian roulette with the green ones when you next have a gardening hypo.


That answers the question I was going to ask! Piña, yum! In the jelly sweets that I buy, the green ones are apple...what flavour are green JBs anyway? Bogie? Lav cleaner?


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 12, 2017)

Bloden said:


> That answers the question I was going to ask! Piña, yum! In the jelly sweets that I buy, the green ones are apple...what flavour are green JBs anyway? Bogie? Lav cleaner?


Sort of 'green flavour'.  I do not share the aversion to the green ones in particular as others on here, just not keen on such a sugar hit. However needs must, so once hypo I don't much care what flavour.  

Green pineapple ones sound weird.


----------

